# Correct April 65 Standard Seat



## Jackpop (Dec 18, 2021)

*I have a question for the experts here on this page. I recently acquired this April 65 Standard and I know this isn’t the original seat but is it the correct one or should it be a white smoothie? I’ve seen both on this month bike so I’m confused.*


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm not sure Jim, but leave that one on the bike, it's awesome.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 18, 2021)

Jim,

Nice ‘65 Lime J38.

The “New” Silver Glow seats are what came on the 3 speed Stingrays (trigger or stik-shift).
My ‘66 3 speed in another thread has the correct Silver Glow seat.

Your coaster brake standard should have a White Smooth seat which is very difficult to find.

The Silver Glow smoothie does look good though on that Lime.

Give us some more photos of your ‘65.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 18, 2021)

Jim Burkhardt said:


> *I have a question for the experts here on this page. I recently acquired this April 65 Standard and I know this isn’t the original seat but is it the correct one or should it be a white smoothie? I’ve seen both on this month bike so I’m confused.*



wow Nice Lime !!


----------



## vince72 (Dec 18, 2021)

Nice chevelle also!


----------



## Jackpop (Dec 18, 2021)

*60sstuff, I’ll take a few more pictures tomorrow along with the Sky Blue Dec 65 Standard that it came with in a package deal. Thanks for the info *


----------



## Jackpop (Dec 19, 2021)

More pictures and the December 65


----------



## stoney (Dec 19, 2021)

Very nice Lime. Love the seat on it. It should have a white smoothie seat. To the experts--- could that seat that is on the bike be an accessory seat?


----------



## nick tures (Dec 19, 2021)

nice pair wow !!


----------

